# Young baby (2 weeks) and no poop?



## Itsychik

Hi ladies!

I'm new to this forum so I don't know if this is a common question/problem or not. My little boy is 2 weeks old and hasn't pooped in more than 24 hours... before that almost every diaper had some amount of poop in it, but then suddenly it stopped (I'm bf'ing if that has any impact).

He's been pretty fussy in the past couple of days and I've tried giving him Infacol (to help with any cramping). His stomach doesn't feel hard...

Just wondering if this is normal? I know I've heard stories of older babies going a while without a BM but since he's only 2 weeks old I didn't know if this was normal or not...? :shrug:

Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## 3011busyyear

Perfectly normal, sounds like he has been adjusting to the milk and will now settle down into a more regular poop shedule!
Just keep monitoring him and if you think he's in discomfort or he doesn't poop in a day or two maybe get him checked just to ease your mind.


----------



## Charliemarina

its normal hun, breastfed babies can go upto a week sometimes without BM, also baby is the right age now where he has started to adjust to the milk so BM's are less and more routine :)


----------



## stary-eyed

My little one did the same at that age - she actually went 5 days without, then once she got it over and done with (it was a corker - knees to armpits!) became a regular one a day girl. Occassionally she goes without, but then usually does 2 the next to compensate :)


----------



## halas

very normal with both mine poop became less frequent at about 2 weeks also remember that your milk would be comming in now not colostrum which would probly have a bit to do with it


----------



## BabyJayne

As others have said - totally normal. Madeline only pooed every 3-4 days when she was very small, and went nearly a week once.
x


----------



## summer rain

According to UNICEF, the LLL and the NHS in the UK a BF baby should have at least 2 poos every 24 hours in the first 4-6 weeks; anything less should always be kept an eye on because hindmilk causes them to poo and if there isn't enough it can prevent them from pooing as frequently as they should. If your LO is gaining weight fine and has regained back their birthweight as expected; it can be normal for them to occasionally skip a day. xx


----------



## BabySeal

My LO started going every 3rd-5th day at that age and the DR said it was ok, as long as when he did go it was soft and not hard poo.

If you get worried you can always ask your pediatrician for reassurance :flower:


----------



## blondebabe

Yes this is fine dont worry, my LO didnt poop in 24 hours and then the next day made up for it lol :) i'm breast feeding..they say formula fed babies are more constapated! x


----------

